# Fowl Obsession and Toxic Calls



## OnTheFly7 (Jan 6, 2013)

From those on the Nodak forums, what are your thoughts and what do you know of these two companies?

I really like what I have seen from Fowl Obsession and I have heard nothing but good things about the owner. The overall selection seems to be a bit light, but I would imagine they will be growing and expanding their selection. The finishes look very nice and the calls sound very nice.

Toxic seems to be a more aggressive company who is more "out there". By this I mean that they seem to be going for the wow factor with all of the color and engraving options. Their line up seems to be quite large and they seem to be going into other areas with the Turkey and Predator calls. These calls also sound nice.

Which of these two companies do you folks prefer and what can you tell me about them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cuzncooter (Mar 26, 2011)

Fowl obsession for sure..i personally own the aftermath and just bought the new little haus that came out this year... ive been running the aftermath last fall and had great results.....the aftermath gives u the real deep moans, train notes and honks of a big old gander and double clucks really nice...the little haus is a subspecies call and is really fast for lessers and migrators and pretty loud... they r warrantied for life right down to the reeds... no im not a prostaffer. I myself have looked at alot of calls and cant beat the warranty of fowl obsession and yes mark is great. I go to the sports show here every year now just to buy a call from him and bs... good luck on what u decide...


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I switched over to toxic in the last 2 years and really like their calls, prices, and customer service.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone else out there use either of these two calls?

The switch over to Toxic.....was it because of a staff position with them? The color varieties are pretty sweet, but other than a little bit of info that I can find, which is usually from "Staffers", there just does not seem to be very much out there on them. But, I guess there isn't a whole lot of info out there on Fowl Obsession either!

Would really like to get some true field reports on these two calls.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

Not a staffer for anyone, my buddy got a few of their calls and let me try them. The first call I got is their NBD2 and it is my go to duck call-easiest call I've ever used to do the feeding chatter on, I decided last year to try their goose calls and picked up the XTX and EOD and really like the XTX-the EOD is a little different and not what I am used to but can hit some different sounds on.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad to hear it. The opinion seems to be the same about the Toxic calls.....easy to blow, easy to use and not at a bad price. I may just have to get a Toxic and a Fowl Obsession and go from there.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Scott Butz......Total Dick. Will never buy any of his products. :******:


----------



## cuzncooter (Mar 26, 2011)

Why u say that...


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Well as you can see I live in Ellendale and this spring Scott Was here for over 3 weeks. y buddy owns a motel in town and the minute Scott arrived He wanted to let everyone know HE was here! He would hang around the motel and almost try to demand other hunters what they could do! I think his train of thougt was " I have to film these hunts, so nothing can go wrong!" Also flew by my farm going 85 mph every day for a week!!


----------



## cuzncooter (Mar 26, 2011)

Me and two others shot over a hundred last fall..i was useing the fowl obsession aftermath and my buddy was using the rnt warbird...the guy doesnt call cause he doesnt need too....


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are hunting only ducks get another Mojo and leave the call at home.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> If you are hunting only ducks get another Mojo and leave the call at home.


X2!


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

Toxic and a Fowl Obsession and go from there.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

EllendaleND said:


> Scott Butz......Total Dick. Will never buy any of his products. :ticked:


Does Scott Butz have any affiliation with either of these call companies? Looking at both companies websites I could not see Scott Butz name anywhere. I thought he was a Zink guy. I dont know him but was just trying to figure out how his name came up in this thread.


----------

